# Moving to Canada on August



## filipina (May 4, 2008)

Hello newbie here.  I'm from the Philippines and my family and I will be moving to Canada sometime August. Our visas have already been approved. We are planning on living in Vancouver but landing in Toronto. We have little idea on what to expect when we get there. So I have a few questions.


First off, how is the weather in Toronto on August?
What kind of coats or winter gear should we buy to prepare for winter? 
What is the cost of living in both Toronto and Vancouver? Like how much will rent cost? Where can we find cheap apartments? How about the cost of electricity, water, transportation, clothing, and food?
How much is the minimum wage?
We can work any kind of jobs. My parents and I are all college grads, but we heard that it wouldn't matter in Canada. Is this true? My dad and I are both in the I.T. field. My mom is in the managerial field.
When we land, we don't have any place to stay. So can anyone suggest cheap hostels,motels or something for us to stay until we can find an apartment. We also heard that we need to have a referral to apply for a lease. We don't know anyone there, is there a place that don't need any referrals? Or is there any other way to apply for an apartment lease? 

Whew! lol just goes to show how unprepared I am.

Thanks in advance,

Filipina


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi again Filipina,
As Synthia said in the other thread, you'll probably do better to wait until you get to Canada to buy your winter gear. If you wind up going on to Vancouver, you'll find the climate there is considerably milder than in Toronto. Also, the stores tend to stock the clothing that is appropriate to the area.

Both Toronto and Vancouver have the reputation for being expensive cities, but you should probably explore the smaller towns surrounding whichever city you wind up in.

Be careful about saying you can work "any kind of job." You have your college degrees, and whatever experience you have. Apply for jobs in the line of work you have been doing - and apply for specific jobs. (You can probably start surveying the job market online, using a job hunting site like Monster or just going to the websites for large companies located in Canada - just to see what sorts of jobs are posted and how you fit the requirements.) It's not too early to start contacting employers, saying that you'll be in Toronto in August and would be interested in talking with them about employment. (Do mention that you have your visas and will be able to work.)

I used to be HR manager for a plant - and I received countless job hunting letters claiming that the person would "do anything" - unfortunately, I didn't have "anything" jobs available, only pretty specific jobs and most HR people aren't going to try and match your CV to what they have open.

The reference issue for apartments is always an issue for new immigrants. When you start apartment hunting, work with an agency, preferably a large, international agency like Century21. (Rental agencies in North America don't normally charge the renter fees - it's settled between the landlord and the agency as a sort of "finders fee".) They have worked with lots of new immigrants, and they can work out how to set up your credit account - they may ask you to "pre-pay" several months rent or to make a larger than usual deposit until you show that you can be trusted to pay the rent on time every month. You can actually start scouting on the Web for apartment rentals - check the classified ads for any Toronto newspaper, or go to the big real estate agency websites (Century21, Coldwell Banker, etc.). It will at least give you some ideas of the rents in the area.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## filipina (May 4, 2008)

Thank you very much Bev! That was really helpful. Will definitely look up job sites and century21. A place to stay was really my main concern and I really didn't have any idea on how to go about it when we land. Again, thank you for suggesting those agencies.


----------



## travellingcanuck (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi,

Toronto is about as expensive as it can get in Canada. You will more than likely want to live outside the city - e.g. Mississauga, Brampton, etc., some even live as far out as Barrie. You can, though, easiy communte from any of the suburbs into the city. In fact, I would recommend that option over driving. I can't comment specifically on your qualifications, but most countries (western anyways) are the same in that they will want you prove qualifications, either a 3rd party agency or some sort of programme. Minimum wage in Ontario went up when I left (I currently live in the UK) to about $8 or $9 - but it is a 'teenage wage' meaning you can't really live on it.

Be prepared for winter though! It can get as cold as -18!


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Toronto Apartment Rental | Toronto Apartments | Apartment for Rent Toronto, Ontario This looks like a good rental website.


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

City of Toronto: Immigration & Settlement Portal - cost of living

City of Toronto: Diversity Management and Community Engagement - Profession to Profession, Mentoring Immigrants Program support for professional immigrants


----------

